
Ask HN: How can you get started with software consulting/contracting - mraza007
As a software developer how can you begin your career as a consultant or contractor after gaining some experience
======
gregjor
I’ve been freelance consulting and developing for more than ten years.

[http://typicalprogrammer.com/how-to-start-freelancing-and-
ge...](http://typicalprogrammer.com/how-to-start-freelancing-and-get-clients)

~~~
soulchild37
Hi Greg, just read this article and some others (joy of maintenance) and what
you have written is very inline with my experience, I did a lot of maintenance
work (complex shipping rates calculation based on country and product types,
optimizing product/cart page to increase conversion) and my clients loved me
and don't care what language I am using (Ruby/Rails/Ubuntu)

The twitter follow button in your blog doesn't work, have you changed your
twitter handle?

~~~
gregjor
I quit Twitter a year ago. I'll remove that link, sorry. Thanks for reading.

